# retaining wall - advice?



## LoneJeeper (Jun 18, 2007)

Gang,

There's 100 24lb blocks in the back of my truck, along with 30 capstones.  

before i take the plunge, is there any advice beyond the simple how-to's?

Thanks!


----------



## mudmixer (Jun 18, 2007)

What are you trying to build a mortared or a dry stacked wall?

How high?

What kind and size of block?


----------



## Square Eye (Jun 18, 2007)

You have overloaded your truck


----------



## CraigFL (Jun 18, 2007)

Square Eye said:


> You have overloaded your truck



Maybe it's a new Tundra....


----------



## LoneJeeper (Jun 18, 2007)

mudmixer said:


> What are you trying to build a mortared or a dry stacked wall?
> 
> How high?
> 
> What kind and size of block?



It will be a semi-circular wall, 24 inches high, encompassing a garden.  the back wall is the block wall foundation (that has been dry-locked).  The blocks are 8x12x6. Since the block has a lip, i hope to keep it dry.  If i see shifting, i think i will likely try a 'liquid nail' mortar.

pea gravel provides the drainage.


----------



## LoneJeeper (Jun 18, 2007)

Square Eye said:


> You have overloaded your truck





no, it took 33 trips with the TJ.  kidding.  borrowed my dad's truck, ton-and-a-half dodge.  it's a friggin beast.

lj


----------



## mudmixer (Jun 18, 2007)

It sounds like you have retaining wall block that should not be mortared and should not have a concrete footing.

Not all units are the same, so you should look at the retaining wall sites to see how the block should be set.


----------



## LoneJeeper (Jun 20, 2007)

mudmixer said:


> It sounds like you have retaining wall block that should not be mortared and should not have a concrete footing.
> 
> Not all units are the same, so you should look at the retaining wall sites to see how the block should be set.



i'm not afraid of following the directions... i was hoping for some super-slick contractor-experienced short cut.  

like " hey lj, if you set them in hot liquid magma they'll set easier".

nothing?


----------



## mudmixer (Jun 20, 2007)

The "super-slick contractors" are probably out of business by now.

Don't use any hot magma to set things in since it is too much trouble, too expensive, does not work and is not easier.

The only problem is that no matter what you do, you will have to pick up something and set it down.


----------

